# pulling noise when changing gear 1 to gear 2



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

the car is 97 240sx, i just notice another problem with it. When i shift from gear 1 to gear 2 at 2.5K rpm, it make the sound like the engine pulling. but if i shift gear at 2K rmp or 3K rpm there will be no noise. it's my first 240 so i know nothing about it. pls help wat should i check for or should i bring to the dealer and explain to them wat happen......


----------



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

"the noise sound like when u get a metal stick and hit on the tire."


----------



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

*noise*

just found out wat make the noise. it was the subframe bushing. i have search on ebay and i saw many differents brand. i wonder which one is good to go with????


----------

